

Ask HN: Do you meditate? - oldmanstan

Details?<p>What kind of meditation do you do? How long/frequently? What benefits have you experienced?<p>Basically, are the time and energy requirements worth it?
======
antonioono
I meditate a couple of times a day, as needed, for about thirty minutes.

I generally use it as a refocusing process. Whenever I feel discouraged,
overwhelmed, apathetic, or like my head will explode if I can't get this
button to render properly in Firefox, I stop, sit in my Big Comfy Chair, and
focus on breathing. Usually I count to a certain number with each inhalation
and backwards to zero with each exhalation. Sometimes I focus my mind's eye
(and other mental senses) on a simple object like a piece of modeling clay or
a pebble. Often I do both by visualizing varying quantities of an object (one
pebble, two pebbles, three pebbles…). I used to listen to music (something in
the vein of either Bach or Tangerine Dream), but now I just absorb the ambient
noise.

Usually, after twenty or thirty minutes, the irritant is no longer an
irritant, and I'm eager to resume my work. Once in a while, an idea or a
solution to a problem will surface. (Maybe this is because the din of
compulsive thought drowns out subconscious thought.)

And even though it's not technically meditation, I have found mindfulness — or
at least not staring at a glowing rectangle every second — to be helpful.
Instead of compulsively pulling out my phone when I'm waiting for someone, I
attend to my surroundings. Instead of listening to podcasts when I walk, I
listen to the traffic. Instead of ploughing through RSS feeds when I eat
lunch, I enjoy the food — or maybe even speak to another human. Basically,
less doing and more being. The irony is that the less information I engorge,
the less guilt I felt that I'm missing something.

So it is absolutely worth it. Especially if you make concomitant changes to
your habits to reduce digital ADD.

------
gregfjohnson
My goal is a 20-minute sit in the morning and a 20-minute sit in the evening.
The morning sit happens more frequently than the evening sit these days!

I do centering prayer, which is a very simple and receptive practice that
involves the use of a sacred word to bring the mind to a state of concensual
awareness. ("When thoughts arise, return ever so gently to the sacred word..")

The benefits have been many; some I was initially unaware of. I asked my wife
once if she had seen any change, and she said I am not as angry a person as I
once was. This was slightly off-putting initially, because I had had no idea
that people viewed me as an angry person.

There appears to be developing body of science on the various effects of
meditation. One is that the amygdala (a gland in the brain that is involved
with fear, "fight or flight" reflexes, etc.) is calmed down.

The extent to which highly charged emotions and fears have shaped my thoughts,
actions, and reactions has been substantially reduced. Instead of spending all
day reacting tactically to short-term crises, I find it easier to calmly
consider the big picture.

An example of this is in how I approach writing code (I am a software
developer). There is a crisis-driven frame of mind, when I anxiously bang out
a chunk of code in a hurry. Alternatively, there is a calm, aware, "outside of
time" frame of mind, when I reflect on the cleanest, simplest, most gentle and
easy-to-understand way to go about a piece of work. I am free to redo a piece
of work a couple of times if needed to get it so that it really feels right.

Needless to say, returning to code written in the latter frame of mind is a
much better experience than returning to code written in the former frame of
mind! The former results in an accumulation of technical debt that begins to
compound, and productivity, code correctness etc. eventually grind to a stand-
still. The latter results in code that is a pleasure to return to, and
generally moves the codebase incrementally in the direction of sanity,
quality, and trustworthiness.

------
Ixiaus
Meditation (lucubration, introspection, "going into the silence", reverie,
etc...) is a highly subjective and personal experience - the primary goal of
which is to reach an expanded or better aligned state of being. Some will
argue that you can meditate on many topics that aren't related to the Self,
like, meditating on the meaning of the word "ease" or focusing on the void - I
argue that because you are deliberately focusing your mind you are focusing
the Self (no matter what the topic), so no matter what you choose to focus on
you are focusing Self and the act of deliberate focus is the endogenous
inspiration that evolves the being as a whole.

I generally meditate on something pleasing, or of good report; things that
make me feel good, no matter what they are. Sometimes I'll do a no-mind
meditation (focus on the void) and sometimes I'll do a psychic meditation in
which I focus on the energy centers and "consoles" of my body (and mind) and
fine-tune or tweak them.

I try to meditate everyday, sometimes I get too wrapped up in what I'm doing
though and have to sit in silence or go on a nice walk for a few minutes to
make up for it. Benefits have been many things. Clarity on personal issues,
increased happiness, apperceptive awareness, sensitivity to what makes me feel
good and what makes me feel bad (most people don't realize how critical this
sensitivity is, if a thought doesn't feel good, it is not serving you). I
attribute much of my personal success, character, intelligence, and awareness
to my path through self-reflection, introspection, and meditation; it's an
ongoing journey too.

My day, after meditating, is more productive and things just "go well" for me;
my body and mind feel healthier and more vibrant than when I don't and my
self-esteem seems to drop too when I don't meditate consistently (which hasn't
been for a long time).

There are no energy requirements, if you do it right, you should feel an
increase in energy, vitality, happiness, and clarity. Is it worth the time?
Meditation comes first before physical sustenance for me - it is that
important.

If you do try meditation, realize that it takes about a week of consistent
practice before you start to fall into synch with yourself on it. The first
few times you will sit there with your mind racing and your body antsy; after
about a week it gets easier and you will feel relaxed through the whole thing.
When starting out just stick with ten minutes per session, as you get further
along, you will begin to feel an urge to stay in meditation each session even
though the ten minutes is up - when you feel this urge stay in meditation
until you feel the urge to come out of it. I generally do my meditations that
way now, some will last two hours and some will only last ten minutes.

Also, there is no need to do it with your legs crossed, just sit in a comfy
chair that supports your spine in as much of a vertical line as possible with
no socks on and your feet firmly planted on the floor and with your hands
resting on your thighs facing toward the sky. Meditation is best earliest in
the morning when light is breaking, the energy is "newest born" in the
morning, it is the freshest it will be (there's also no one awake early so it
is less disturbing!).

------
nwalex
Yes, 30 minutes in the morning, and 30 minutes in the evening. I started off
doing mindfulness meditation, using 'Mindfulness in Plain English' as a guide.
I now do a type of Buddhist meditation called 'placement meditation' which
entails generating a specific state of mind and using that as the object of
meditation, as opposed to the sensation of breath.

Meditating has helped me to relax, to concentrate better, and to generally
feel more comfortable in my own skin.

Incidentally, I wrote a free Android app to help to motivate me to meditate
every day. I wrote it because I would quite often find a reason to skip
meditating, especially in the evening. In my experience, the days that I felt
like skipping meditation were the days that I really needed to meditate. Now,
using my app, I am currently on a run of 65 days where I have hit my
meditation target of 1 hour per day.

See [http://meditation-helper.blogspot.com/2010/08/using-
widget.h...](http://meditation-helper.blogspot.com/2010/08/using-widget.html)
for a more detailed explanation, or search for "Meditation Helper" in the
market.

------
crazydiamond
Keeping in the present moment, at all times. No matter what one is doing,
whenever a thought arises, come back to the present moment, to awareness.

I also do this for a couple of hours daily while sitting on a chair or lying
down, or sitting on a park bench, or walking in the park. But i try to keep it
on all day.

Results: mind becomes quiet, i am no longer behaving and reacting based on
conditioning and the past. The identification with the mind, and the mind-
story is almost gone. Now there is an identification with the living force
that is there in the present moment.

One can return to silent awareness by many means:

\- focus on breathing for a few seconds

\- remove thoughts of past and future

\- see what is present when there are no thoughts

\- still the mind and see what is present, or what is paying attention to the
silence

\- focus on feet while walking for a few steps

All these will sooner or later reveal what is always present and aware.

------
ChristianPerry
I've mediated for ten years.

My grandma started practicing zen meditation in the 1950s, when it first was
introduced to the US. She taught my mom, who's now a teacher, and introduced
me to the practice when I was sixteen.

Meditation, I find, confers a number of benefits. It's energizing and
relaxing. It improves my sleep. It hones my listening and observation skills.
It makes me more aware of the thoughts in my head -- which can be deafening at
times -- and will help me quiet them.

I find that the time and effort I spend meditating is tremendously valuable
and enriching.

------
gcheong
"What kind of meditation do you do?"

The mindfulness variety. I got started with it as a part of my explorations of
ACT: (see <http://thehappinesstrap.com/>)

"How long/frequently?"

Most days, once or twice a day for about 1/2 hour at a time.

"What benefits have you experienced?"

I feel I am more aware of things in general and I do feel I struggle less with
negative thoughts and emotions as I am learning to take a step back from them
and see that they are just the output of an active mind.

~~~
jiganti
Do they help you control your thoughts? As in, focus on what you want to/
prevent ADD.

~~~
gcheong
The idea is more that you can't really directly control your thoughts and
emotions but you can learn to see them as just thoughts and emotions and that
gives you some room to move towards what you want instead of struggling with
your thoughts and emotions by trying to change them or get rid of them; which
just tends to increase the negative thoughts and emotions. I don't know the
efficacy for ADD specifically.

------
nanospider
Yes. 20+ years now.

<1hr.everyday.

Totally worth it.

------
mansilla
I love the idea of meditating, which often comes to me when I'm experience
outrageous levels of stress. It's like a pre-meditation.. just the THOUGHT of
actually taking some super isolated quiet time, on the ground, in a sitting
yoga pose is enough to bring me back down to earth. But the actual ACT of
meditating -- doesn't happen that much.

Great question and tips. Just reading it has already put my mind at ease. :)

------
atentaten
I've been practicing Vipassana Mediation for several months now. It involves
focusing on the breath. I started doing it for about 5 minutes once or a
couple of times a day. Now I it's about 20 minutes a day. Benefits: More
restful sleep, more relaxed, increased clarity of mind, less stress, less
anxiety, less tension, more productive, and of course being able to levitate
(occasionally).

------
ysorter78
I was trying Vipassana, as taught by S.N. Goenka (<http://www.dhamma.org>). It
is based on "tactile sensations".

But I'm trying to understand if a prayer-based approach (like "Lord's Prayer")
is better for my nature.

------
jk
I do standard TM. Have done it regularly for 38 years - 20x2x7. The practice
is very simple and pleasurable. With TM, it is easy to be consistent.
Transcending regularly makes a broader awareness of reality my daily
experience.

I love strawberries also.

------
rasyadi
I'm praying 5 times a day. About 5-10 minutes in each session. It helps me to
forget everything and focus on my pray and urge me to follow praying time. My
mind become more fresh after each pray.

------
wyclif
If silent prayer counts as meditation, yes.

